# My demasoni [5P]



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

My 125G demasoni tank.
No full tank shoot, too lazy to clean the whole glass.
Got some fry recently.
Please excuse the background.














































Video added 2012/10/26


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking fish, I really like the river rock setup...nice when they sit still for pictures, isn't it?


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there only demasonis in the tank, a species tank?

I can imagine how nice it will look with a full tank of them in a big tank.

Nice fish and setup btw.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

bigfry said:


> Is there only demasonis in the tank, a species tank?
> 
> I can imagine how nice it will look with a full tank of them in a big tank.
> 
> Nice fish and setup btw.


Yes, 125G species only.
It's awesome during feeding.
There must be more than 40 of them in there right now.
They hide when I bring out the camera.

The river rock is for the fry to hide


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good! we should trade a few to mix up the genetic pool. i love the babies. one of few that have full color right away. come on lazy man clean your tank!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Add one more pix










When are you coming down to Vancouver, Kathie?
We can do some exchange.
I am seriously thinking about moving them all to the 180G


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice demasoni's. We would all want to see a full setup with all of them swimming. 

onefishtwofish: when you decide to exchange some demasoni's to him, bring a few extra for me to buy if your selling any


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

full tank shot









Some of the demasoni


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the full shot. They look awesome. I like how you bundled up the river rocks at the middle.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Thanks for the full shot. They look awesome. I like how you bundled up the river rocks at the middle.


Fry like to hide in the river rock.
There are currently more than 10 fry inside there.

I'd love to change the background to those rocky ones


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I didn't even notice your background hahaa. I just looked at the rocks and the demasonis. Yeah it would suit your tank more when you get the rocky background. I changed my 45 gallon tank to only yellow lab and demasoni only . Although the demasoni are still fries at around 1-2". And surprisingly the 4 yellow labs don't touch them 

Can't wait for mine to grow more and eventually breed too haha.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

video added


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome! Very agressive fish, many hobbyists try two or three in an aquarium to find them killers to each other. Rule is usually 12 or more, looks like you are on the more side! Awesome display of a very nice species!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

